# circuito falla con el frio



## dogeone (Feb 3, 2010)

hola, tengo un problema con una centralita, cuando se queda fria da errores ,le aplico 2 minutos el secador y va perfecto, solo ocurre en invierno de momento,que puede estar pasando? gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 3, 2010)

Falso contacto, soldadura quebrada/mal_soldada.  
Segun la temperatura la placa flexiona diferente (por la dilatacion) y hace/no_hace contacto.

Podes chequear si viene por este lado ejerciendo presion sobre la placa en diferentes lugares. Esta es una forma de buscar "por donde esta".

Generalmente el lugar del falso contacto es bastante visible, pero tambien estan los casi invisibles que te hacen parir y tambien estan los que se producen dentro del encapsulado (en la union entre el metalizado del chip y el pin).

A estos ultimos solamente los vas a detectar calentando/enfriando solo el componente. Viene un aerosol de gas carbonico para esto (comercialmente: "Detector de fallas") --> vas enfriando uno por uno los sospechosos hasta que salte el problema.


----------



## dogeone (Feb 3, 2010)

lo primero gracias, mire por encima lo de las soldaduras pero no vi nada,lo mirare con lupa y probare los metodos que me mencionas a ver si tengo suerte , ojala de con ello,un saludo


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 3, 2010)

Pon en el interior (si cabe) una bolsa de silica gel. Saludos.


----------



## saiwor (Feb 3, 2010)

no sera que el equipo su funcionamiento estara diseñado para costa, ejemplo: de 0ºc hasta 120ºc,,, cuando hace frio bajo 0ºc,,, se sopone que fallara.
Tendras que ver de esos IC su datasheet, si que lo encontrarias,,, pero

creo la respuesta mas se inclina por la respuesta de "eduardo"


----------



## santiago (Feb 3, 2010)

otra prueba para saber si es falso contacto, es tomar la placa por los extremos, una mano de cada lado y retorcerla un poco para ver si hay un corte de pista, otra prueba que me ha resultado util es ir golpeando despacito con el mango de un destornillador distintos puntos en la placa

saludos


----------



## dogeone (Feb 5, 2010)

he localizado la zona afectada con el spray de nieve liquida, al aplicarlo en esa zona falla, pero cual de esos componentes es el culpable, es dificil averiguar ademas el spray me ensucio la placa y todabia se ve peor.    S.O.S.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Primero hace la facil --> repasa las soldaduras en esa zona.

Si sigue fallando y efectivamente la falla es de alguno de esos componentes los candidatos son los dos condensadores SMD (los celestes) que tienen la costumbre de agrietarse (del lado del PCB) y ponerse en corto o fugar.
Eeeeeeeeel problema es que no veo que tengan escrito nada, asi que vas a tener que ir probando condensadores hasta embocarla.


----------



## dogeone (Feb 5, 2010)

la que no se ve es una 2804   9068m  JRC no se si esto existira en algun sitio. y donde podrian sustituirla.


----------



## armentatron (Feb 5, 2010)

recuerda que los circuitos integrados tienen un rango de temperatura en la cual trabajan tanto temperaturas altas como bajas, es como cuando se sobrecalientan dejan de funcionar del mismo modo al someterlos a temperaturas bajas tmb dejan de funcionar, no se como es el frio ahi en tu pais pero yo revisaria las hojas de datos de los integrados ahi te dira a la temperatura a la que trabajan


----------



## dogeone (Feb 5, 2010)

armentatron dijo:


> recuerda que los circuitos integrados tienen un rango de temperatura en la cual trabajan tanto temperaturas altas como bajas, es como cuando se sobrecalientan dejan de funcionar del mismo modo al someterlos a temperaturas bajas tmb dejan de funcionar, no se como es el frio ahi en tu pais pero yo revisaria las hojas de datos de los integrados ahi te dira a la temperatura a la que trabajan



lo del rango de temperatura lo veo dificil saberlo,no sabria buscarlo ,pero lo dices por que podria no ser esa la zona de la averia, quiza podria confirmarlo aplicando un poco de calor cuando la placa este fria en esa zona.


----------



## armentatron (Feb 5, 2010)

podria ser, te digo las hojas de datos de cada integrado menciona el rango de temperatura con la cual trabaja, seria cuestion de checarlos y comparar con la temperatura de tu ciudad con suerte y es solo un integrado el del problema, se puede buscar un reemplazo que tenga un mayor rango de temperatura, se cambia y listo


----------



## dogeone (Feb 5, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Primero hace la facil --> repasa las soldaduras en esa zona.
> 
> Si sigue fallando y efectivamente la falla es de alguno de esos componentes los candidatos son los dos condensadores SMD (los celestes) que tienen la costumbre de agrietarse (del lado del PCB) y ponerse en corto o fugar.
> Eeeeeeeeel problema es que no veo que tengan escrito nada, asi que vas a tener que ir probando condensadores hasta embocarla.


 los SMD te refieres a los azul ,rectangulares y planos ,la verdad esque en cuanto lo aplico en esa zona...., como podria verificarlo con un multimetro, gracias


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Feb 5, 2010)

dogeone dijo:


> los SMD te refieres a los azul ,rectangulares y planos ,la verdad esque en cuanto lo aplico en esa zona...., como podria verificarlo con un multimetro, gracias


Es mas que evidente que tienes una ''soldadura fria'' o una pista cortada,por lo tanto, armate de una lupa decente,una lampara articulada,una herramienta plastica con la cual efectuaras leve presion en sus distintas zonas y mucha paciencia.-Inicia la inspeccion visual desde su entrada de Vdc,respecto a levantar componentes indiscriminadamente...lograras crear una o mas fallas no contempladas en su falla inicial.-


----------

